# Forums Not Updating (refreshing)



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Anybody else having problems with the forums not refreshing or updating ?  The only thread that has updated since yesterday (Sunday) is Todd's give away ... No new threads or updates to old ones...


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2015)

The admin is working on it.


----------



## b-one (Jun 22, 2015)

Good to hear thought it was just me! My phone is fine but iPad not updating.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 22, 2015)

The mobile site updates but the desktop site doesnt.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 22, 2015)

I thought it was just me.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 23, 2015)

it you go to the bottom of the page and select the mobile version it is fine. They should have the main resolved tomorrow


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Brian....   Thumbs Up


----------

